# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Tach auch vom Bodensee

## Peppi

Als aller erstes möchte ich mich bei euch vorstellen, denn das gehört so.... Meine Meinung  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ich heißet Stefan alias Peppi bin 30 Jahre alt und komme vom Bodensee.
Hobbys habe ich eigentlich viel zu viele, aber um mal die gängigsten zu nennen:

US- Muscle Cars
Modellbau / Schwerpunkt HPI Bajas. Für diese Leidenschaft habe ich auch ein eigenes Forum auf die Beine gestellt. Für die neugierigen: www.bajacowboyz.de
Quads, fahre eine Yamaha Banshee, sicher ein Begriff  :Cool: 

Ja und natürlich das downhilln
Dies ist aber die letzten Jahre sehr auf der Strecke geblieben, da ich all meine Bikes und Klamotten über den Tisch geschoben hab.

Leider rostet man auch sehr schnell wieder ein, deshalb habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, wieder einen Brügel nach Hause kommen zu lassen!

Man schimpft es Ghost DH 2011 Black / Green oder wie auch immer  :Mr. Brown: 
Dank des Internets stand es in größe M für schmales Geld Nach zwei Tagen vor der Tür, dazu ein netten Helm von TroyLee, passende Handschuhe von ihm und ein Fox Jersey.
Eine passende Hose fand ich noch im Schrank, Protektoren sind zum Teil noch vorhanden, werden aber durch neue ersetzt. Das aber dann im Laden, um sie auch anzuprobieren. 

Wie ich lese kommen ja einige hier aus der Umgebung, vielleicht unternimmt man ja mal was zusammen. Denn dies macht bekanntlich mehr Spaß  :Mr. Yellow: 

Mein erster Ausflug dieses Jahr wird wohl in den bikepark Albstadt gehen, um mal alles ein wenig einzufahren und einzustellen.


Ja genug gefaselt würd ich sagen, Bilder folgen....

Ich hoffe auf tolle Gespräche,Diskussionen und neue Freunde.


Cheers vom Bodensee
Peppi

----------


## Peppi

Traurig

----------


## Hilli

warum traurig?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## papa schlumpf

> warum traurig?


vlt weil niemand antwortet?

----------


## Ghost98

Hi
, von welcher ecke des sees kommst du?

----------


## papa schlumpf

wer...?

----------


## Ghost98

alle die sich angesprochen fühlen..

----------


## papa schlumpf

südtirol...

----------


## Ghost98

> südtirol...


 ist das etwa eine ecke vom bodensee?
eher nicht...

----------


## papa schlumpf

ah jetzt hab ich nochmal gelesen... ich habe das mit ecke des sees übersehen...  :Big Grin:

----------


## mavic-es

:Big Grin: .....wenigstens hat er jetzt 'n paar post's mehr  :Razz: 

.....spass muss ein....

----------


## Ghost98

:Rolleyes:   :Mrgreen:

----------


## Peppi

Na also geht doch :Big Grin: 

Klar ist man ein wenig wirr,wenn man sich viel Mühe für nichts macht :Mad: 
Aber Hauptsache ihr habt geantwortet  :Big Grin: 

Komme aus Kressbronn, liegt in der Nähe von Lindau. 

Cheers

----------


## rush_dc

hey, also ich muss noch 2 wochen auf meine neues bike warten... dann gehts wieder ab!
bin meistens in hindelang, chur und laax unterwegs.

----------


## Peppi

> hey, also ich muss noch 2 wochen auf meine neues bike warten... dann gehts wieder ab!
> bin meistens in hindelang, chur und laax unterwegs.


Cool, meine Eltern haben in Vorarlberg eine Hütte ( Laterns ) daher bin ich öfters in deiner Nähe. Vielleicht können wir uns mal auf ne Coke oder n Bier irgend wo treffen?!?

Cheers

----------


## rush_dc

sorry, ich treff mich nicht mit leuten ausm internet...










na, fallst mal ne runde mitdrehen willst, kein problem.  :Wink:

----------


## Peppi

Ich kann ja meiner Frau sagen:

hey ich fahr zu einem date nach Dornbirn, aber ich glaub das willst du nicht und ich ers recht nicht  :Big Grin: 

Auf was für ein Bike wartest du denn?

Cheers

----------


## Hilli

ich geb mal auch meinen senf dazu  :Wink: 
ich komme aus vorarlberg/montafon

----------


## rush_dc

> Auf was für ein Bike wartest du denn?
> 
> Cheers


tues 2.0, mein altes bike hab ich scho verkauft. jetzt heißts warten...

----------


## mystic83

grüsse aus lauterach

----------


## Peppi

Uiuiui, ganz schön viele von euch  :Big Grin: 

Leb ich vielleicht auf der falschen Seite der Grenze?

Danke fürs hello sagen! 


Wo treibt ihr euch denn rum, wenn ihr mal spontan fahrt?
Gibt's da was im VA?

Greez

----------


## Lolipop..

ich schleim mich mal ein.. ; ) 

ich komm aus der schönnen schweiz,, ( Luzern ) 

in der schweiz hat es ja auch noch ein bisschen bodensee.. ; )

lg lolipop

----------

